

Navy Solid State Laser - lases boat - ChuckMcM
http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2011/04/video-navy-laser-sets-ship-on-fire/

======
ChuckMcM
This is a technology I've been following for a while, its the solid state
laser system (as opposed to the free electron laser that is targeting a
megawatt). In littoral combat situations this capability could adequately
defend against gun boats, and it would be pretty hellish on pirates in Somalia
as well.

The news however is the ever increasing power available in semi-conductor
based lasers. These are made by Northrup Grumand as part of the JHSSP [1]

One of the investigations in the DARPA program is a 'backpack' laser which
could replace a sniper rifle with a device that would not require a spotter
nor any ballistics calculations.

It will be interesting if we get cheaper bandwidth out of this work as well,
reducing the number of repeaters needed to get a signal through a trans-
oceanic able would be an improvment.

[1] [http://www.physorg.com/news/2011-04-maritime-laser-navy-
clos...](http://www.physorg.com/news/2011-04-maritime-laser-navy-closer-
lasers.html)

